# Reciprocity from US to Canada (Quebec or Ontario)



## RunningWolf (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a question pertaining to reciprocity between the US & Canada.  What are the requirements to transfer my NREMT (EMT-B) certification to a Canadian (Ontario or Quebec) EMT/Paramedic certification? 

I have a Bachelor's Degree (BS, CS [IT]) and I have taken my pre-requisites for nursing school. Also, I have my Nursing Assistant License (as well as a teaching license [Math]), and I just got my EMT-B certification (NREMT).  I am interested in applying for an EMT-type job in Quebec or Ontario, Canada.  

Can someone please point me in the right direction about what I need to do next?  Thank you!

 RunningWolf


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 25, 2012)

RunningWolf said:


> I have a question pertaining to reciprocity between the US & Canada.  What are the requirements to transfer my NREMT (EMT-B) certification to a Canadian (Ontario or Quebec) EMT/Paramedic certification?
> 
> I have a Bachelor's Degree (BS, CS [IT]) and I have taken my pre-requisites for nursing school. Also, I have my Nursing Assistant License (as well as a teaching license [Math]), and I just got my EMT-B certification (NREMT).  I am interested in applying for an EMT-type job in Quebec or Ontario, Canada.
> 
> ...



Our system is a bit different from the us. If you were an intermediate or AEMT you may have a chance to  get pcp or primary care Paramedic status . Pcp school in Ontario is 2 years. To be als it is another year or 2. 

Quebec is odd and you would have to check with their licensing agency( I hope you can speak french)As I stated above I highly doubt it would count for anything. our first responder is at or above the us emtb.

www.paramedic.ca click on the NOCP profiles to get a rough idea of our scope of practice. there are 4 levels for the most part. First responder, primary care paramedic, advanced care paramedic and critical care paramedic.

If you have any more questions let me know. I transferred from the us into Canada for pcp and acp.


----------



## Outbac1 (Sep 25, 2012)

Medic Tim pretty much sums it up. Although one should never say never, the chance of EMT-B getting you anything in Canada is virtualy between nil and none. I believe even Quebec runs all PCP now with a smattering of ACPs in Montreal. 

 You need your EMT-P to be considered virtually anywhere here.


----------

